# Arado Ar E378



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Some pics of my newest model...





































This model was built from the Italeri kit, decals from my spares box.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WAAAAIIT a minute!!!!! :freak:

Does Boeing know about this?


:lol:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
I sure hope they don't! :tongue: 

Agentsmith


----------

